# Pop Shot, is this you?



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nah .. no way. Steve would of just jumped in and snatched that shark *OHHH HELL NO, NO YOU DID INT' * 

That vid is awesome


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nah, if it was Pop, he would have turned around and shot it with his SPS.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope, I am pretty sure that was a shark.

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah, his voice is too high. Although his little guys might have been drawn up a bit and therefore the higher pitch.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Cheeky shark looking for a snack.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that's FISHING! What a rush.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Two of my friends and I were wade fishing in the Gulf. Two of us fished together all the time and it was the first time out for the third. Well he hook a big fish and got very excited. My fishing buddy and myself knew it was about a 4 foot shark and backed off from him a bit just to see what he would do. He said the fish was starting to wear out and said (I can just about see him and its a, a, a, a, SHARK!!!!). He then turned and ran up on the beach with his drag running. To make a long story short we helped land the shark and release it. -- Tex


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i wonder how long it took his butt to release the seat he looked awfully drawn up :shocked:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Holy crap! That was awesome! My freind and I love top water bass fishing but that is a whole other level!


----------

